# Down Force Snapping Cable



## kf4mnc (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Been lurking for a while, and finally decided to post. . . 

I bought a plow to do my driveway at my house in Northern KY. We don't get a lot of snow and my driveway is not too big, I just hate shoveling and already had the plow so thought why not. 

Anyway, I decided to give the Cycle Country Down Force kit a try as we often have freeze/thaw cycles with our snow causing some icing and I wanted a way to try and get under it. 

I've used the down force kit in two storms and so far every time I use it by the end of the day I snap my winch cable. Not hard to fix, just a gigantic pain in the butt. 

The plow and winch work fine without the down force kit installed, however, when I install the down force it caused my winch cable to rub on the metal bracket below the bottom roller. 

My question is, has anyone else had this problem? If so what did you do? I don't think a strap will really help all that much, plus I'd need to buy a new roller when I really don't want to. I was thinking I could take a grinder and trim down the metal below the roller???

Thanks in advance for any ideas.

Chris

2004 Yamaha Bruin 350 4X4
54" straight plow
2000lb Champion Winch w/ steel cable


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

any pictures that would show us what is going on and how its attached?--irv


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

im confused why is the wire below the bottom roller? 
I Never had an ATV Before i have used a boss gator with boss plow though.
But i know alot of guys who in the winter use a HD winch strap instead of a Wire/cord in their winch


----------



## kf4mnc (Sep 28, 2010)

irv;1206798 said:


> any pictures that would show us what is going on and how its attached?--irv


I was thinking that when I typed up the post, but because I just got in from plowing and was warming up, I thought I would see what everyone thought. I will get some though either tonight or in the morning. 



Plow man Foster;1206819 said:


> im confused why is the wire below the bottom roller?
> I Never had an ATV Before i have used a boss gator with boss plow though.
> But i know alot of guys who in the winter use a HD winch strap instead of a Wire/cord in their winch


The cable is not below the bottom roller. It sits on the roller, but when I put the down force kit on it caused the angle to be steep and then hits the bracket below the roller. I'll work on pictures to help.

I am thinking about switching to a strap, but several things will most likely happen: 1) I will have to buy a new roller, which I don't want to, or 2) If I buy a new roller it will still have the same steep angle and the the strap will hit the metal bracket, and 3) If I take the roller off completely, it will definitely hit on the bracket.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dam dude don't be scared post up some pics we just bust balls occasionally


----------



## kf4mnc (Sep 28, 2010)

IPLOWSNO;1207182 said:


> dam dude don't be scared post up some pics we just bust balls occasionally


No scared, just cold! Pics below:

I couldn't figure out how to edit my original post, so here are some pictures. I didn't take any of how the winch attached to the plow, but it is a Cycle County that only has one attaching point. You should be able to see the gray bracket below my bottom roller that the cable rubs on.


----------



## SportsmanJay (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd cut that bottom bracket back maybe a 3/8-1/2" and weld a piece of 1/4" round bar in place of what you cut out. Then I would ditch the cable and go get a strap. The strap should ride nice and smooth on the round bar, as long as there's no burs to catch on.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would take the roller fairlead off, take the roller's out and then cut back the part where the cable rubs on back 1/2" with either a saw'sall or hand grinder the metal out. Mark out what you want to cut out before taking it off the quad and the roller's out.

the down force kit is putting pressure on the cable and it rub's on that bracket. and then snap's
with no kit the cable may still rub but its not being forced flexed over the bracket. 

that's what I would due.

sublime out.


----------



## SportsmanJay (Dec 14, 2010)

IPLOWSNO;1207182 said:


> dam dude don't be scared post up some pics we just bust balls occasionally


Not to HiJack this thread, but how did you go about attaching the cab you built? Also, do you have a door to get in and out of? I see you're in Mexico, NY, I'm in Cleveland, NY. How ya liking the snow tonight.... I just came in from plowing about a foot, my driveway and a paying driveway about a mile down the road. I'm tired of freezing on my ride down there and back and thought maybe I'll make a cab. I also read somewhere on here that you're a trimmer, I am as well. You do work for any builders in the CNY area? Staying busy?


----------



## kf4mnc (Sep 28, 2010)

SportsmanJay;1207254 said:


> I'd cut that bottom bracket back maybe a 3/8-1/2" and weld a piece of 1/4" round bar in place of what you cut out. Then I would ditch the cable and go get a strap. The strap should ride nice and smooth on the round bar, as long as there's no burs to catch on.





> I would take the roller fairlead off, take the roller's out and then cut back the part where the cable rubs on back 1/2" with either a saw'sall or hand grinder the metal out. Mark out what you want to cut out before taking it off the quad and the roller's out.
> 
> the down force kit is putting pressure on the cable and it rub's on that bracket. and then snap's
> with no kit the cable may still rub but its not being forced flexed over the bracket.
> ...


I was thinking of something along those lines. If I switch to a strap do I need a roller fairlead? If so, when I switch I will need to get another roller fairlead. Which I really don't want to do. (I got the winch cheap, $49, and a new fairlead would cost $20-40, I don't really want to sink the money into it. I've never had any problems with the winch other than this issue.) What about a hawse fairlead? Or do you all use fairlead at all with the strap? I am confused how the strap works for other than plowing - or do you not use it for that?

Without the fairlead it will just rub on the metal bracket behind the fairlead (you can see this bracket in the second and third pictures). So I think I will need one.

I am hesitant to cut or trim the metal below the fairlead back because I thought it might weaken it, however your thoughts of welding a piece of round bar in might work . . . if only I had a welder. . . .

Oh, and BTW those pictures are *without* the down force kit installed.


----------



## SportsmanJay (Dec 14, 2010)

Maybe I'm a little confused, but why do you need a new roller if you switch to a strap? It looks to me like a 2" strap would fit between the rollers without any issues, maybe I'm wrong. I'd go with something like this, just tape the end to the spool and reel it in.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...19x00001a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM602974301


----------



## kf4mnc (Sep 28, 2010)

SportsmanJay;1207272 said:



> Maybe I'm a little confused, but why do you need a new roller if you switch to a strap? It looks to me like a 2" strap would fit between the rollers without any issues, maybe I'm wrong. I'd go with something like this, just tape the end to the spool and reel it in.
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...19x00001a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM602974301


Because of all the spurs created by the steel cable. The strap would get caught on them and it would drastically decrease the life of the strap.


----------



## SportsmanJay (Dec 14, 2010)

Gotcha. Maybe it's time to suck it up and spend a few bucks then. Like you said, for about $20 and another $10 for a strap you'll be problem free for $30. Go plow a couple neighbors driveways and recoup your money spent. Problem solved!


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

Can you loosen the roller fairlead bolts and put some metal shims behind it at the top to point the face of the fairlead (the side with the rollers) downward?


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd cut the metal out, and swap rollers with the top if is in better shape, or chuck the roller in a drill and sand it down smooth. Then you could switch to a strap and not cause any damage. There's definitely cheap options if you're willing to put a little sweat into it. Not that its hard, but ts going to take a little time.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

I'd get one of these...http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-SUPER-WINCH-WARN-CYCLE-COUNTRY-ROLLER-FAIRLEAD-ATV-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem3a628c0d08QQitemZ250761448712QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories...Rollers better protect the cable unlike yours.


----------



## kf4mnc (Sep 28, 2010)

SportsmanJay;1207284 said:


> Gotcha. Maybe it's time to suck it up and spend a few bucks then. Like you said, for about $20 and another $10 for a strap you'll be problem free for $30. Go plow a couple neighbors driveways and recoup your money spent. Problem solved!


I know what you mean, not being cheap, just doesn't make sense to sink $30 in a $50 winch. I think I am going to try the free alternatives first.



noooooo;1207500 said:


> Can you loosen the roller fairlead bolts and put some metal shims behind it at the top to point the face of the fairlead (the side with the rollers) downward?


That's a thought. . . I'll need to get longer bolts, and something to use as a shim, but that might work.



hghgrad;1207520 said:


> I'd cut the metal out, and swap rollers with the top if is in better shape, or chuck the roller in a drill and sand it down smooth. Then you could switch to a strap and not cause any damage. There's definitely cheap options if you're willing to put a little sweat into it. Not that its hard, but ts going to take a little time.


Those are some good ideas too. My only question is, how does a strap work for normal winching duties. That is if you are on an angle and it folds over itself, seems like it could cause some problems. Or, do you guys just switch your strap back to a cable when not plowing?



lawnmedic;1207565 said:


> I'd get one of these...http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-SUPER-WINCH-WARN-CYCLE-COUNTRY-ROLLER-FAIRLEAD-ATV-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem3a628c0d08QQitemZ250761448712QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories...Rollers better protect the cable unlike yours.


That looks interesting - seems like the roller sticks out much further past the metal bracket.

I think I am going to try the simplest solution first - grind or cut down that metal lip beneath the roller.

Thanks for all the suggestions you guys have been very helpful! I've got a couple projects to do this weekend on top of this one, so I will report back when I finish up.

Chris


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

The strap is just for plow duty here. I'll be spooling the cable back on in the spring. I've got a solid front axle on my Honda and it lacks the ground clearance that modern bikes have. I'm sure I'll be needing my winch on a regular basis.


----------



## kf4mnc (Sep 28, 2010)

*Update: FIXED*

It took me a week, but I finally got my down force kit working. I took the fair lead off and cut off about a total of an inch of metal below the bottom roller. It appears to not catch the winch wire any more. Sorry or the poor pictures I used my cell phone to get in there.

Only time will tell if it will hold up. It seems like every time I plow I break something. Nothing major yet, just takes a little time to fix. Still beats using the shovel.

Thanks for all the ideas guys. If this fix doesn't hold up I'll be back!


----------



## SportsmanJay (Dec 14, 2010)

That should help out a ton! Good job, I would have did the same thing (as I stated before). Looks like you cleaned up your rollers too!


----------

